

Ask HN: SMS deal alerts? - vlbeta

Hey everyone, how's it going? My name is Vitaliy and I'm a dealaholic.<p>A problem I've been running into lately is missing opportunities to purchase good deals because I'm not aware of them quickly enough. Currently, I seek out the category that I'm interested in across several bargain sites and add the RSS feeds to my feed reader (Google Reader &#60;http://www.google.com/reader&#62;). On a daily basis, I'll check Google Reader to see if any of the deals match the criteria of what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, by the time I actually check my Reader and see something I'd like to buy, it's usually already sold out or unavailable.<p>If I'm having this problem, I figured some of you might be as well.<p>Anyway, we're participating in an event called Startup Weeekend &#60;http://la.startupweekend.org/&#62; in Los Angeles. The idea is to build a small business with a team of entrepreneurs in one weekend. Out of 45 pitched ideas, only 6 were selected. The entire audience broke up into 6 teams to work this weekend. Our's was one of the six chosen.<p>Here's how we're thinking of solving this problem:
A website that aggregates all the deals across many bargain websites (slickdeals, fatwallet, dealnews, etc). You can create "alerts" for certain keywords that you would receive via text message as soon as a deal that matches your criteria is posted. For example, you are looking to purchase a LCD TV, but you have specific criteria that you're looking for. You would create an account and set up an alert for any deal that contains the keywords "1080" AND "lcd" AND "lg" OR "toshiba". You would receive a text message notification as soon as a Toshiba or LG 1080p LCD TV is available.<p>I know I would use a service like this, but the important question is, would you?<p>Here are a few of the unknowns we're facing and could really use the community's help ironing out:<p>1. Is this in fact a problem? Like I mentioned, I know I could definitely use a tool like this, but what about you?
2. Would you like text message notifications? Or maybe email notifications instead?
3. Is keyword filtering sufficient? What type of criteria do you guys use to search for deals?
4. We need some way to support this service. Could you envision paying some nominal fee to use this tool? If instant notifications could potentially save you $$$ on what you're looking to purchase, how much would this service be worth to you?
5. Expanding on 4, would a subscription based service be acceptable? Only pay if you actually purchase something? Maybe charge per alert? As much as I'd like to only charge if you buy something, each message costs us money to send and we can't necessarily allow people to receive messages indefinitely. Any thoughts?<p>Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated, because ultimately, we're building this to solve a problem you have.<p>Overview -- 
Problem: missing out on deals because I don't check website often enough
Solution: send me text message alerts for products that match my specific criteria<p>BONUS: in exchange for your input, we'll provide you with a free account once this thing is up and running.<p>Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know if I would use it because I don't think that I run into the
"problem" more than 2-3x a year. Maybe it's more often - I don't know - but it
isn't a problem that I want solved.

If this was craigslist related, then I would be interested though. This is
just my personal shopping habit but I find this problem more with auction-
based sites like ebay/craigslist than other online system. If I could specify
specifics - model, price - then it would be awesome!

